# You really, really need to read some of this



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just spent the best part of an hour reading the first few of the posts from this guy. Read his email correspondence with various people who don't get the joke.

Warning - this website can make hours disappear

http://www.27bslash6.com/index.html

I'm off to read some more.

Gerald


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have to say thanks and agree, laugh out loud funny.
Sort of reminds me of the Henry Root letters.

think i might have to find an old copy and re-read it.

Cheers


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Beat me to it, Henry Root letters.

Also something of the feel of the Mr Pooter's correspondence (Diary of a nobody)


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh if only there were more hours in the day!! 

Saved it for a rainy camping day. 

Thanks
Mandy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The spider one is very funny it was in the guardian a few years ago. It reminds me of sending a copy of a spreadsheet I was developing to an extremely literal member of our finance department.

He, (apart from not understanding the needs of engineers and project work that just can't stop if the money runs out, didn't really understand budgeting and as far as I was concerned was a waste of space in a finance department) tried hard to be helpful. 

I got him to return every attachment that I sent him 

The correspondence went something like this

Me to him

I am developing a spreadsheet to aid project managers work up an estimate which will then go on to become their budget and then be reconcilable against the spend print outs that the finance department supply. Can you supply the printouts in an electronic format? A csv file of your spend printout xyz would be ok but I could probably cope with the information in other formats. 

Him to me

We don't see why you would need to do that. Can we see the spreadsheet?

Me to him

Attached

Him to me

Sorry this seems to be in EXCEL we use Lotus

Me to him 

OK send it back and I'll produce a Lotus version

(Thinking ...... We used to be on Lotus but the IT dept, then part of Finance, made us change to EXCEL, lets see if I can have a bit of fun) 

Him to me

Attached

Me to him

The version of my spreadsheet that you have sent back has no macros can you return my file

etc etc etc

Eventually the boss at IT rang me up and suggested that I stop teasing him, but by then my email correspondence was being circulated widely - well we in engineering thought it was funny


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Gerald, thank you very much for that link. I just could not stop laughing, Alan.


----------

